# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  أعلان هام لطلبة هندسة الاتصالات والبرمجيات

## أميرة قوس النصر

شباب و صبايا يا مهندسين و مهندسات الاتصالات من سنة اولى لرابعة الرجاء من كل واحد/وحدة فيكم يرسلي اسمه/ا و رقمه/ا مع اسماء المواد يلي بحب/بتحب ينزلها/تنزلها و المواعيد الانسب لاله/ا على شكل ورقة و يعطيها ل"خلف بطيحه ممثل قسم الهندسة الكهربائية و الالكترونية" او عن طريق البريد الالكتروني  اللي ممكن تطلبوه مني وانا رح ازودكم فيه وبتمنى من الجميع التفاعل مع الموضوع

----------

